

Beware of Greeks Bearing Bonds (Michael Lewis) - jakarta
http://www.vanityfair.com/business/features/2010/10/greeks-bearing-bonds-201010?printable=true

======
jbm
I found this to be a very interesting article, but doesn't this describe life
in 3rd world countries everywhere? Why is it so shocking simply because it
happened in Europe?

"It behaves as a collection of atomized particles, each of which has grown
accustomed to pursuing its own interest at the expense of the common good"

This is, unfortunately, a rational survival strategy in a 3rd world country.

